
Show HN: iOS videos - chriseidhof
http://www.uiko.de
======
chriseidhof
Hey HN,

Two days ago I quickly hacked together a site to collect iOS videos. Since
then, we already have 228 videos up. The site is generated using middleman,
and anyone can help by making a PR with their favorite event videos. In the
near future, we hope to add more features and (obviously?) some apps for iOS,
AppleTV and maybe other platforms.

